# November Photo Thread..



## e19896 (Nov 1, 2007)

Shall we start then.. There was some damm fine work in  October Photo Thread i like these threds.. So following a big prolemic about some of my work i go back to the basics..

Here we go then..


----------



## e19896 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

>


 
what lovely bulls you have


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 2, 2007)

Statues outside Museé de Beaux Arts, Lille






Something i was gonna enter in the Juxtaposition competition but didn't


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 2, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

>



Nice.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 2, 2007)

Been trying out some environmental portraits for college:






...this is tony, a caretaker at a massive upper class house in wiltshire. 
I said 'give me a Clint Eastwood impression' and this is what i got 

any thoughts?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 2, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> any thoughts?




I like it. It's a very nice photograph. However, unless you had told us he was a caretaker at some posh place no-one would know. It's great as a portrait, but it doesn't tell enough about the environment to be an environmental portrait to my way of thinking. He's outdoors so, it isn't a standard studio portrait. If 'environmental portrait' is just another term for location portrait then I guess it's fine. But, I read the term as meaning a photograph of a person with relevance to their particular environment.

Don't mean to knock the shot - I like it lots. Just wondering how you interpret the term 'environmental portrait' in terms of a college course.


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuck about, Pie, they're a bit good aren't they? First one would look good in B&W methinks. Level of detail is amazing.

Orientation of image:  1
File change date and time:  2007:11:02 18:32:44
Software used:  Adobe Photoshop CS2 Macintosh

Tits 

What f number blah blah and *film* did you use?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 2, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Bored with repeated images snip...



You're going all Swiss/Germanic in style. I like the first one. Reminds me of the work of some German guy whose name I forget who played around with scale and perspective. The guy who photographed new road bridges - know who I mean???


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> The guy who photographed new road bridges - know who I mean???



No, but I'd be interested to find out.

Another frame





 




			
				Firky said:
			
		

> What f number blah blah



1. f11 @ 4 seconds
2. f5.6 @ 10 seconds


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 2, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> No, but I'd be interested to find out...



Christian someone or, someone Christian. Pointless Googling christian, photographer etc. First saw his work in an edition of Squint Magazine about Three years ago. Haven't seen anything since. Beatiful LF shots of new road builds and bridges. The sort of thing that's very fashionable right now.

Unfortunately, squintmagazine.com is a Flash based site and non-searchable on back issues. Lovely magazine (if it's still around - been quiet for a while).


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 3, 2007)

Pie, they are great.Really good.

And that one of the bull is good too.


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> No, but I'd be interested to find out.
> 
> Another frame
> 
> ...



You really should do a series of these if not for yourself for me. 

right up my street.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hehe.
Here's another one for you then


----------



## mort (Nov 3, 2007)

It's been some time since I was out with my camera.  So this morning the light looked great, but by the time I was out it was clouding over so much duller than I had hoped for.  Anyway, a few shots from the city this afternoon.
















A few more here if you're interested 

ETA - wonderful shots Pie 1


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2007)

Crappy cameraphone shot from last night:




and a couple more from today:


----------



## pogofish (Nov 3, 2007)

This was probably after midnight on the first:


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 4, 2007)

Some early this morning pics


----------



## mort (Nov 4, 2007)

Some great shots here.  I went out earlier to try to get some good autumn shots but it wasn't happening, so ended up with this instead


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2007)

A couple from earlier today:


----------



## e19896 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback on the bull image.. The land was a former land fill, now forms part of Tinsley Airport (soon to close) and a nature park that leads onto Tinsley Golf Course and High Hazzels Park ive been asked to do a years worth of photogrpahs once a week, this was just a walk with the park rangers working out the lay of the land i start today indded when done here thats where ill be of ...

The ones above are a power station at the bottem of another land fill, named Park Wood Springs and soon to become a nature reserve, and ive been asked by the same people to photograph here over a year.. These was taken Sunday 4 11 07 at around 3.30pm following a walk with the park rangers..

I like my little unpaid jobs..


----------



## girasol (Nov 5, 2007)

some sparklers from Saturday evening:






bigger size here...


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 5, 2007)

Iemanja thats coool.

I dont know how to do those I was trying last night? But ISO this and f something that. . .

confuses the crap out of me


----------



## girasol (Nov 5, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Iemanja thats coool.
> 
> I dont know how to do those I was trying last night? But ISO this and f something that. . .
> 
> confuses the crap out of me



I just have a standard digital camera, so you should be able to do it to if you have one: Set it to auto, but then set the flash to slow synch (also I had the ISO manually set at 100 for no other reason other than I didn't want grainy photos).  Of course this might not work on your camera, depending on what 'Auto' does, but hopefully it'll adjust the exposure to something under 1/30th and magically work!

I found this on flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/slowsynch/

this is quite funny and clever - wonder how they did it!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darylandhelen/sets/72157602929712917/


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Some from this weekend
















From my flickr page


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 5, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I just have a standard digital camera, so you should be able to do it to if you have one: Set it to auto, but then set the flash to slow synch (also I had the ISO manually set at 100 for no other reason other than I didn't want grainy photos).  Of course this might not work on your camera, depending on what 'Auto' does, but hopefully it'll adjust the exposure to something under 1/30th and magically work!
> 
> I found this on flickr:
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/slowsynch/
> ...



They're cool and I'll give it a go see how its turns out.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 5, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Some from this weekend
> 
> 
> From my flickr page




all I can say is WOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW they're cooool


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Thaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnkkkkksss!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 5, 2007)

and finally this. . .






			
				Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Statues outside Museé de Beaux Arts, Lille



Is one of the single, most scariest things that I have ever seen. It is freaking the shit out of me because it reminds me of that Doctor Who with the screaming statue things. Which now I'm in my 30's is the only Doctor Who I have seen since I was a boy that gave me the willies a little bit.


And she looks like the woman from Torchwood.

So freaking me the fuck out.. . please. . . someone. MAKE HER TURN AROUND


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Some from this weekend


I like that one 


I've just got back from the park and uploaded a few fireworks shots:














A few more here.


----------



## girasol (Nov 6, 2007)

yay!  I love firework photos!  

I haven't been to a single large/organized fireworks display this year!  Haven't really felt like it, which is odd, as I love fireworks, I think I just didn't fancy dealing with huge crowds...

Our neighbours had their own fireworks display last night, and as we all share a public green space in front of our houses, they were letting them off at the front, so we all came out and watched them go off, which was nice.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 6, 2007)

My Firework pics are here, Fireworks

Apart form the one I posted in the Comp thread I think I like this one next


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh and this one






it reminds  me of a real rocket


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry, i don't have any firework pics! Another environmental portrait photo from me instead: 






this is Carl, engineer and all round crazy pyro-maniac. Shot at an engineering workshop at a super secret loaction, out in the muddy wastelands of West Wiltshire. arrr...

e2a, cheers for your comments on the first pic stan 






			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> ... I read the term as meaning a photograph of a person with relevance to their particular environment.
> 
> Don't mean to knock the shot - I like it lots. Just wondering how you interpret the term 'environmental portrait' in terms of a college course.



you're right, they're expecting a greater emphasis on the surrounding environment than your average portrait shot, so there's alot more to think about. That first pic (groundskeeper) was taken kinda off the cuff; i was meant to be working and he was grumpy so the time to get it right was pretty limited. 
  I'm still trying to get an overly decent place and person, where the environment in question can compliment the character of the subject. But it's a bitch to get right! 
  Here's some people I look up to in this area: pieter hugo (the hyena men,) wolfgang tillmans, nobuyashi arakai, steve mcurry of magnum.
 I mean how about this for a working-environment photograph! jeez.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 8, 2007)

First week of a job i find myself doing for nowt for one year ill be takeing images of a park a airport and former land fill sight being regenrated into a nature park some housing and work units here are the first batch of images ive taken..


----------



## cybertect (Nov 8, 2007)

I keep seeing abandoned red boxes of various sorts everywhere. This one near where I live






Popped up the Tate Modern yesterday lunch time to try my fist at their current exhibits


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 9, 2007)

Ha! My version of the first one is





Yours is better though


----------



## girasol (Nov 9, 2007)

I've got some from Tate Modern too, here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157602415046070/






we got told off for putting our hands down the cracks, but it was worth it   And that's my son on the foreground.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 9, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> we got told off for putting our hands down the cracks, but it was worth it



crevice-view is 

There's new outdoor exhibition opened by the GLA building, this one's entitled _Sport in the 21st Century_, with lots of backlit photographs.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 9, 2007)

"we got told off for putting our hands down the cracks, but it was worth it  And that's my son on the foreground."

Good pic Iemanja. Daft that you can't put your hand down - it's crying out for you to do that!

Here's one of my son looking fed up at having to come on a lakeside walk:





And here's one of a lakeside pond:


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 9, 2007)

They are both wonderful images, big eejit. I usually think people's gratuitous shots of their kids are toss, but that one is a really great image!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 9, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I usually think people's gratuitous shots of their kids are toss, but that one is a really great image!



Aye


----------



## big eejit (Nov 9, 2007)

Cheers kropotkin and cybertect. Glad you like it.


----------



## Valve (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Valve (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

>



Love it.

Where are you Valve?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

>



Sheeit: it's Vancouver!

I don't recognize that dirtpile, though.

I like #2.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Love it.
> 
> Where are you Valve?



He/she's in vancouver: that's the Georgia Viaduct.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> ]



Where is that? I see the UBC sign, but it doesn't look like Tenth.

41st, maybe?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2007)

12th and Main!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely colour in those pictures, Valve. It feels rather like slide film, especially the viaduct and railway stock yard shots


----------



## e19896 (Nov 10, 2007)

Dead Weed..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 10, 2007)

Some autmunmal sunsetty pictures. I can't afford film at the moment so these were taken with a piece of crap digital camera


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Sheeit: it's Vancouver!
> 
> 12th and Main!








Calm down dear.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2007)

*this week I have been mostly shooting tussocks*








hmmmm..a tussock_phase?


----------



## mort (Nov 11, 2007)

Following on from earlier shots







More here


----------



## cybertect (Nov 11, 2007)

More from SE1


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Calm down dear.



Hey, I'm not British. I don't need to cultivate a false air of reserve.


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 12, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

>



Due to the scale of mountains (ie: bloody enormous) it's really hard to get any real impression of size, this is one of the few photo's I've ever seen which manage it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 12, 2007)

The photos have been taking themselves today, its so pretty  

Here's my favourite:


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2007)

Took this while messing around with long exposures on the way home from work tonight.  I'm thinking it might look better if it was cropped a bit tighter with that bit in the top left and some of the right removed though.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 12, 2007)

Three doors, London E1


----------



## johey24 (Nov 13, 2007)

been trying something different from the normal "faces that tell a story to me" thing. Please do criticise, I'd appreciate it. 

here are some I took yesterday. 






and a wider perspective: 






now you have the idea (which i stole from one of the 3 most brilliant photographers on flickr and will never be able to do as well as she does), here is another:






Then, being naughty 






and lastly, one taken a while ago, being drunk and in love with this country


----------



## johey24 (Nov 13, 2007)

p


----------



## johey24 (Nov 13, 2007)

p


----------



## johey24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry. Admin ppl, just delete


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 14, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

>



This ones a beauty johey- aesthetically it's fantastically framed but there are so many messages that can be read from the imagery as well. A youthful China, a China spreading it's wings, or a naiive China pouncing on beauty.
  Oh, yeah, and the white bird, a creature that has remained a historic, artistic, religious symbol of _freedom_, *hint-hint.* -just perfect my friend! 


((posting your photo in the thread: when typing a reply, click on the 'go advanced' button, below the white type box, and you will see a menu appear. The little pic of the mountain lets you insert photos from other websites using their URL address. It took me a while to get that sorted as well! Keep up the awesome captures, they're bloody great.))


----------



## johey24 (Nov 14, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> This ones a beauty johey- aesthetically it's fantastically framed but there are so many messages that can be read from the imagery as well. A youthful China, a China spreading it's wings, or a naiive China pouncing on beauty.
> Oh, yeah, and the white bird, a creature that has remained a historic, artistic, religious symbol of _freedom_, *hint-hint.* -just perfect my friend!



Howdy SFZ

Thanks for all that, indeed. From what you saw in the photo, it seems like I have had a wee bit of success in bringing across the message. Been trying as of late to provide people beyond the Bamboo Curtain with a better idea of the real and modern China and esp her people - a country and a people Mau and I have obviously come to adore. It's pretty difficult to convince others, but I can assure you that this is real life here: normal, everyday people doing their own thing.

And, hint-hint back, I went to the park with Nov's theme in mind.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 14, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> It's pretty difficult to convince others, but I can assure you that this is real life here: normal, everyday people doing their own thing.
> 
> And, hint-hint back, I went to the park with Nov's theme in mind.



Good man. Looking forwards to your entires as usual then ! 

A decisive moment it may be, but i'm a firm believer in these real life photos showing normal, everyday people doing their own thing also being capable of showing so much more about a culture, concept, creed or emotion. If you want it to of course...


----------



## e19896 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Icabod is my fave tree in Sheffield He/She stand in Graves Park looking over the West of Sheffield on He/She own i spend many hours in fact too meny stood looking at the sun rise the sunset with He/She at my side we have had many glorious moments and as with all lovers He/She looks grand naked n nude, it has been love from the moment we met..*


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

>


I like this one 


Took this shot of Gateshead Old Town Hall this evening on the way home from work.  Didn't have a tripod with me, so it's at a bit of an odd angle.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 15, 2007)

It looks like it's sinking into the ground. 

Love johey's flamenco bird and icabod.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 15, 2007)

*Stairway to heaven*


----------



## johey24 (Nov 16, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

>



That's a GREAT shot, Frank. Well done. Literally seems like it is rising all the way up to the sun.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> It looks like it's sinking into the ground.


Yeah, the ground should be sloped so the building is straight.  I quite like the effect though.

Here's another shot from tonight's walk home.


----------



## mort (Nov 16, 2007)

Guitar Studies


----------



## big eejit (Nov 16, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Yeah, the ground should be sloped so the building is straight.  I quite like the effect though.
> 
> Here's another shot from tonight's walk home.



Wow. That's the dog's knackers neon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 17, 2007)

It's a lovely shot alright; that reflection is so perfect it makes me kinda mad


----------



## cybertect (Nov 17, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Here's another shot from tonight's walk home.



Mmm. Nice 

Four moods of my son, William, this morning (indulge me)


----------



## big eejit (Nov 17, 2007)

I've never seen eyes like that. Incredible.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 17, 2007)

The 85mm lens I was using does seem to pull out the blues, but they change colour all the time - sometimes they're grey, sometimes, green, blue or even a deep indigo on occasion.

I think the shallow depth of field (they were all at f/2) with the focus on his eyes accentuates it, though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Mmm. Nice
> 
> Four moods of my son, William, this morning (indulge me)



Sometimes you look in a baby's eyes, and you think, they know more than we do.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 18, 2007)

It must be the time of year i find myself doing a 4/5 hour return bus rides to rotherham (home of my sister) so it is Sonic Youth on the player along with The Who live at Leeds fits the mood of this nasty bus ride and then on my left hand side i notice this old office under refurbishment.. So Sat i take a walk down spent a night with gimp and we end up with the above..


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Four moods of my son, William, this morning (indulge me)


Amazing eyes!  I'm not really a fan of baby photos, but those are great  


Here's another shot from tonight.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Couple of snappy ixus shots whilst out this afternoon.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Couple of snappy ixus shots whilst out this afternoon.



That looks amazing, the mountains look like they're in some old Japanese print


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2007)

A bit of a rushed shot that I took at lunchtime today:


----------



## e19896 (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 22, 2007)

Messing about near the river...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 22, 2007)

That place has changed loads since I lived in the area. If it wasn't for the M&S give away that last shot could be anywhere in Western Europe other than London. Lunatics sitting outside in November. Is that because of the smoking ban or, do people really think they're in some modern type Euro city in September?


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Really like No. 2 
Also, No.4

[Cybertect's]


----------



## e19896 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Forkboy (Nov 23, 2007)

Haven't posted in a bit, so here's something recent that's going to form part of a larger project about people photographing London..






Figure that I might crop it a bit though, or perhaps use one of the other shots I've got with a shallower DOF..


----------



## baffled (Nov 23, 2007)

First shots I have taken in about 3 months so excuse the self indulgence 





















A touch soft in places but as it was a challenge to just stay upright I think they aren't too bad.

Was good to get the camera out again though I need to sort a new monitor asap as processing on the laptop is a pain in the arse


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Nov 23, 2007)

some from yesterdays shoot in the studio

Model - Me
lighting - me
focusing - me
shutter pressing  - Tom lol


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Yeah, the ground should be sloped so the building is straight.  I quite like the effect though.
> 
> Here's another shot from tonight's walk home.



Smart! Can't help but think there's too much of the structure on the left - making it heavy, I'd of included a bit more to the right - but that is me. I like it though. Stands out on this thread for me.


----------



## baffled (Nov 23, 2007)

GuerillaPhoto said:
			
		

> some from yesterdays shoot in the studio
> 
> Model - Me
> lighting - me
> ...



Great shots, like the lighting a lot.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Smart! Can't help but think there's too much of the structure on the left - making it heavy, I'd of included a bit more to the right - but that is me. I like it though. Stands out on this thread for me.


Yeah I agree with you about it being a bit busy on the left, I was on my way home from work when I took this so it was a bit rushed.  I'm planning to go back with a tripod and torch (I nearly ended up in the river trying to get a better angle ) to try this again and maybe find some different angles.
.

Here's another shot from tonight.  Not sure if I like it or not, I might have another go at processing it later.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 24, 2007)

I like cybertects images but London, all of the uk in fact, is becoming very neon and bladerunner like.. here i begin the campaign against primate change a return back to who we were and our earth..


----------



## cybertect (Nov 24, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> That place has changed loads since I lived in the area. If it wasn't for the M&S give away that last shot could be anywhere in Western Europe other than London.



Possibly true enough. Mind you, Gothic revivalists like Pugin said pretty much the same kinds of things about neo-Classical architecture in the 19th century.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2007)

Keep Out.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 25, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> here i begin the campaign against primate change a return back to who we were and our earth..[/QUOTE]
> 
> Err..whatever.
> 
> ...


----------



## girasol (Nov 25, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Messing about near the river...



I really like these, been meaning to go out in that area too to take some shots but haven't had time yet.


----------



## girasol (Nov 25, 2007)

so I went for an autumnal photographic walk today and I spotted this tree:




I'm not a big fan of Lord of the Rings but I remember the walking trees, did they have a name?  That photo reminds me of them.

more trees:


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of Lord of the Rings but I remember the walking trees, did they have a name?  That photo reminds me of them.


They were called Ents.  I can see the similarity too.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 25, 2007)

I had the camera out with me shooting the other night and I wanted to try and get some of the colours in the sky, It was a full moon and the light bleed from Avonmouth was mental. SO a mixtureof fiddling with camera settings and having to adjust the brightness up a bit, in photoshop this is how they turned out.






















Oh and it was past midnight and pitchblack


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## e19896 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Err..whatever.
> 
> 
> Boring, I'm afraid. They lack any compostional interest.
> IMO, of course.



you miss the humour have you had the humour by pass operation, i wonder, but being serious go hug a tree, youre spending far too much time in the urbanparanoia..


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 26, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> you miss the humour have you had the humour by pass operation, i wonder, but being serious go hug a tree, youre spending far too much time in the urbanparanoia..



You've lost me, mate


----------



## big eejit (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's one I took in the local park yesterday. I desaturated the background to highlight the artist (Lucie Smailes) and her work. 

Is this sort of thing (buggering about with colour etc) frowned upon by proper photographers? It just makes this photo work better for me, but I get the impression it's not 'the done thing'.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 27, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Is this sort of thing (buggering about with colour etc) frowned upon by proper photographers? It just makes this photo work better for me, but I get the impression it's not 'the done thing'.




Mate I'm with you. I know that mesing about with the pic colours etc detracts from its original and it probably should be classed more as Artistic then photographic. And proper photographers may frown upon it. 

But in my book I think it give novices like me a chance to take a good picture without needing thousands of pounds worth of equipment and grabs my interest so that I'm keen to knwo more. And I can work on composing the picture to what I see as the best shot and then clean it up later without having to worry about getting all the settings correct. 

I think it no more detracts from photgraphy then having an automatic setting on your camera.

Mind you I am a newbie and a novice so I'm sure a proper photographer will put me right


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 27, 2007)

A quick but nonetheless pretty camerphone shot:


----------



## girasol (Nov 27, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Here's one I took in the local park yesterday. I desaturated the background to highlight the artist (Lucie Smailes) and her work.
> 
> Is this sort of thing (buggering about with colour etc) frowned upon by proper photographers? It just makes this photo work better for me, but I get the impression it's not 'the done thing'.



I think it works very well in that photo - but I'm not a 'proper' photographer so my opinion is based purely on instinct


----------



## Forkboy (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, here's the pictures used for a college project.. I produced a postcard book of people photographing London basically..






























Admittedly they do look better on paper..


----------



## Forkboy (Nov 28, 2007)

and part two:


----------



## girasol (Nov 28, 2007)

I love it when people take candid shots and someone looks at the camera, like in the photo above   (or was that on purpose?)


----------



## Forkboy (Nov 28, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I love it when people take candid shots and someone looks at the camera, like in the photo above   (or was that on purpose?)



it definitely weren't but I did change the crop of it a bit to make that more of a feature in the shot, originally it was a portrait shot with the poppy guy and girl with camera in full length but I decided to make it as it is instead..


----------



## e19896 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ive been playing The Smiths of late (meat is murder) and walking in a bucolic urban settings and my path, was blocked by these there all the way from Turkey there would have been a time they was Made In Sheffield, here they was blocking my path oh well out come the Pentax and i took images of them, then was stopped by some Jobsworth, he got a little nasty i stood my ground he called the police, i sat and played some more Smiths they come i told them my side, they walked over to the Jobsworth told him off for wasteing Police time.. Seems to happen a lot to me but then i seem to wonder where we are told not too check out these from the same walk oh erm a hole in a fence now i wonder what we be there?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 3, 2007)

Practicing 180s into my parking spot:


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

>



Aside from Switzerland, Canada's now the only other place that I've seen On the Run shops at Esso gas stations.
I just assumed it was a mildly amusing, not quite got right Swiss to English phrase translation. Strange.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2007)

I've barely taken photos recently. When I have it's been a few grabbed here and there with a toy cam like Diana or Holga. I decided to ease myself back in with some digital self portraits of my rather fetching bedhead this morning:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2007)

Come on now folks, there's a shiny new December photo thread for you to post in


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Come on now folks, there's a shiny new December photo thread for you to post in



Crap, I'm still living in denial (essays due in in dec so it's safer to think it's still november  )


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 3, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Crap, I'm still living in denial (essays due in in dec so it's safer to think it's still november  )



I thought it was November, too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2007)

You'd think I'd realise seeing as though I even have an advent calander I'm dutifully scoffing chocolate from every morning


----------



## Skim (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm a bit late, but...











No idea why I'm so obsessed with windows. Maybe I need to get out a bit more.


----------

